# VEPro 7 - No servers found



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm trying to get started with VEP7 which i grabbed during the current sale, so I'm on the Ilok version. Installed it and authorized it on my networked computer (several times), installed it on my master computer (twice), and then opened VEP Server on my networked computer and loaded an instance to test out. Then i opened Reaper on my master computer and added a track with Vienna Ensemble Pro 7, which opens with a big Connect button, and when I click it, no servers are found.

Any ideas?


Background info: both systems are Windows 10. All antivirus has been disabled. I have disconnected the WiFi so the connection between the two computers is the only network. I have allowed the firewall ports per the manual. Lastly, i have reached out to their tech support, but with the Ilok release and current sales going on, why not try to fix the issue myself and free them up?


----------



## dts_marin (Mar 23, 2022)

VEP7 is very finicky with that. First to confirm that your connection works you can manually insert the IP address of your server and see if it connects that way. If not then something else is wrong. 
If it works manually then restart the network adapters from Control Panel for both PCs. Usually that will fix it.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> VEP7 is very finicky with that.


But... Isn't that its main feature?!



dts_marin said:


> VEP7 is very finicky with that. First to confirm that your connection works you can manually insert the IP address of your server and see if it connects that way. If not then something else is wrong.
> If it works manually then restart the network adapters from Control Panel for both PCs. Usually that will fix it.


Isn't the server always that same default IP? That didn't work, i tried it. 

Can you explain what you mean be "restart the network adapters"? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> But... Isn't that its main feature?!
> 
> 
> Isn't the server always that same default IP? That didn't work, i tried it.
> ...


On the same machine the server has a default IP it can use (local host 127.0.0.1), but on your network VEP has no control over IPs.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> On the same machine the server has a default IP it can use (local host 127.0.0.1), but on your network VEP has no control over IPs.


Ah thanks for clarifying. Well i tried typing in the machine's IP as well with no luck


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

I think the next step will be pulling up a windows console and manually trying to ping the other from each machine.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think the next step will be pulling up a windows console and manually trying to ping the other from each machine.


Thanks so much. I do seem to be getting replies when i ping


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

It's been a long time since I messed with firewalls, can you DMZ, or basically open the two machine to each other? They are local IPs so I think that's fairly safe (but I am not a internet security pro lol).


----------



## dts_marin (Mar 23, 2022)

Make sure your network isn't public. Windows can be really stupid sometimes. You might have allowed only private connections through the Firewall so the actual connection must be private.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

Aside - I just picked up VEP 7 too  But just run on the same machine. So interested in how you get on with generally. I am still thinking about how I want to have the instances... like I'm thinking I'll have an instance per library - ie one for BS, one for BSS, etc. I don't know if that's smart or no haha.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

Try this...

Master Computer:

IP Adress: 10.0.5.2
Subnet 255.255.255.0

Leave the other fields blank.

Slave:

IP Adress: 10.0.5.3
Subnet 255.255.255.0

Leave the other fields blank.

Also, test it out but just going straight across with the Ethernet cable (no switch or router). And like you already know, open VEPro Server on both machines BEFORE opening your DAW.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm the wrong person to offer advice about setting up IP numbers on Windows machines (I end up doing a lot of swearing every time I need to do it), but there is one important thing: if you have Wi-Fi, be sure VEP is the wired path instead of it.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

I've kind-of narrowed this down to a network issue. They're both "unidentified networks" which i have now learned actually carries meaning beyond just being a new network, it means something isn't configured correctly. All your help here got me to that realization so I'm grateful for your aid in narrowing it down. But how do I fix that? I've applied every IP address under the sun to both computers lol



Zanshin said:


> Aside - I just picked up VEP 7 too  But just run on the same machine. So interested in how you get on with generally. I am still thinking about how I want to have the instances... like I'm thinking I'll have an instance per library - ie one for BS, one for BSS, etc. I don't know if that's smart or no haha.


I think we're very likely to have some good exchanges about that in the future 😁 network routing is more pressing at the moment until I'm up and running, so it might be a couple more days until you get that kind of info from me. But I'm excited to dig my heels in.



Zanshin said:


> It's been a long time since I messed with firewalls, can you DMZ, or basically open the two machine to each other? They are local IPs so I think that's fairly safe (but I am not a internet security pro lol).


That's the goal! I'd love to do that. Baby steps though. I want them to at least be able to communicate so i can get my feet wet first and then figure things out from there. I'm decent at computers, but not so much at networking and security, so it'll be a bumpy ride.



Jeremy Spencer said:


> Also, test it out but just going straight across with the Ethernet cable (no switch or router). And like you already know, open VEPro Server on both machines BEFORE opening your DAW.



I'm using just one cable between the two. Agreed, it helps simplify things for now. As far as that last part though, that requires two iLoks, and all documentation shows that you only need one for a single networked computer and a master?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm using just one cable between the two. Agreed, it helps simplify things for now. As far as that last part though, that requires two iLoks, and all documentation shows that you only need one for a single networked computer and a master?


I haven't used the slave since moving to a single machine setup a year ago, but I think you're right. Pretty sure you still need VEPro Server running on both machines though.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

One iLok lic assuming:

master is your daw computer with VEP client only, networked computer running VEP server with iLok lic activated via cloud or dongle.

Two lic if you want a local server too.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2022)

Make sure your network cable works (there are both straight and crossover cables). Can you network between the computers and sent a file back and forth? If not, get that set up first. As suggested above, use a static IP rather than dynamic.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> One iLok lic assuming:
> 
> master is your daw computer with VEP client only, networked computer running VEP server with iLok lic activated via cloud or dongle.
> 
> Two lic if you want a local server too.


Ah yes, that sounds correct. And if you want to also host in VEPro on the master as well, that's when the second license it required.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> One iLok lic assuming:
> 
> master is your daw computer with VEP client only, networked computer running VEP server with iLok lic activated via cloud or dongle.
> 
> Two lic if you want a local server too.


That's the current plan: one computer running the instruments and server, second computer running the DAW


synergy543 said:


> Make sure your network cable works (there are both straight and crossover cables). Can you network between the computers and sent a file back and forth? If not, get that set up first. As suggested above, use a static IP rather than dynamic.


I've tried both, but both networks are just unidentified. I've tried more than one cable, though I'm not familiar with the different types


----------



## EgM (Mar 23, 2022)

Have you tried this:

Start Menu > Settings > Network & Internet > Click on the "Properties" button

Then under Network Profile, select Private.

Do this on both machines.

Also, I seem to remember that "Bonjour Services" had to be installed so that the server can broadcast the instance names to your DAW. I don't know if that's still true today but I see I have it installed myself.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

EgM said:


> Have you tried this:
> 
> Start Menu > Settings > Network & Internet > Click on the "Properties" button
> 
> ...


Yes, but as "unidentified" networks that isn't an option. I still tried this through my registry, but no luck


----------



## EgM (Mar 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Yes, but as "unidentified" networks that isn't an option. I still tried this through my registry, but no luck


Weird... But you should be able to hook both your computers to your router, I've had it this way for at least 5 years. Maybe a direct connection between both machines just shows as unidentified because it has no internet

It's what I would do anyway. But figure out what your LAN IP range from your router is first then assign both IPs 
Would look something like this: (an example if your router's IP is 192.168.2.1)

DAW PC:
IP: 192.168.2.101 
Netmask : 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 (your router IP)
DNS: 192.168.2.1 or 8.8.8.8

VEP Slave:
IP: 192.168.2.102 
Netmask : 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 (your router IP)
DNS: 192.168.2.1 or 8.8.8.8

If you don't know your router's IP, use a laptop or similar connect through your router's wifi, start a command line and type 'ipconfig' Look for "Default Gateway" and that is it, then adapt the IP addresses using the same range


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

Sorry, it's sideways, but make sure also that you're in the "Internet Protocol Version 4" properties.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2022)

Apparently on most modern computers you can use either a straight or crossover ethernet cable so that doesn't matter. I use an Ethernet switch. Still, I think you should first confirm that the two computers are seeing each other before focusing on VE Pro. Here is a detailed step-by-step guide that looks pretty good.








How to connect two computers directly with Ethernet cable on Windows 10 - Pureinfotech


On Windows 10, you can connect two computers together with an Ethernet cable, and here are two ways to complete the process.




pureinfotech.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> Apparently on most modern computers you can use either a straight or crossover ethernet cable so that doesn't matter. I use an Ethernet switch. Still, I think you should first confirm that the two computers are seeing each other before focusing on VE Pro. Here is a detailed step-by-step guide that looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend just a regular Cat6 (or faster) cable. Even a Cat5 will suffice.


----------



## szczaw (Mar 23, 2022)

Enabling network discovery may help (?).


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 23, 2022)

Update, i did a bunch of DNS and TPS and IP clearing and dumping and resetting, restarted both systems, and now things seem to be working! Thanks all for pointing this lost soul the right way!


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm the wrong person to offer advice about setting up IP numbers on Windows machines (I end up doing a lot of swearing every time I need to do it), but there is one important thing: if you have Wi-Fi, be sure VEP is the wired path instead of it.


I'm having the same problem, and this comment brought up a question - does VEP 7 not work over Wi-Fi? I'm aware of possible performance issues over Wi-Fi, but that aside, I was under the impression that it would work otherwise. I have a Wi-Fi only laptop that I'm trying to connect to a hardwired server running VEP 7, and I can't see the list of servers. I can connect if I type in the IP address, though.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I'm having the same problem, and this comment brought up a question - does VEP 7 not work over Wi-Fi? I'm aware of possible performance issues over Wi-Fi, but that aside, I was under the impression that it would work otherwise. I have a Wi-Fi only laptop that I'm trying to connect to a hardwired server running VEP 7, and I can't see the list of servers. I can connect if I type in the IP address, though.


No, you cannot use wifi.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, you cannot use wifi.


Why is that?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

I think it's because of latency. If you have a really fast wireless speed, you could always try setting your buffer really high to compensate, but I doubt it would be practical.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I think it's because of latency. If you have a really fast wireless speed, you could always try setting your buffer really high to compensate, but I doubt it would be practical.


That sounds like performance, though. But leaving aside slow performance, does it simply not work at all on Wi-Fi? As in, it won't list the servers just because it's on Wi-Fi? Right now I'm not concerned about latency or slow performance, I just want see if it works at all.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

If you set your IP's as static addresses (including wifi), it should show up.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> If you set your IP's as static addresses (including wifi), it should show up.


Okay. So I guess something else is going on. I set both sides to static, turned off all firewalls and anti-virus, and I still don't get the list.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, I just got this response from VSL support:

"VE Pro does require a working gigabit ethernet connection. Wi-Fi is not supported and you are not seeing it in the list of available instances by design."

However, their product page doesn't list this requirement at all. It says "Working Gigabit connection between master and networked computer(s). Also works on a one-computer setup."

It just specifies Gigabit, not Ethernet vs. Wi-Fi. My Wi-Fi is Gigabit, so I think their product page is a bit misleading.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

True, but I highly doubt it would be usable, as you would have terrible latency issues (even with a high buffer I would be skeptical).


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

I know, but it could be used for making quick edits or using small templates. But the weird thing is, the product actually works if you type in the IP address. The only thing disabled is listing the servers, which seem like a pointless artificial limitation.


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I know, but it could be used for making quick edits or using small templates. But the weird thing is, the product actually works if you type in the IP address. The only thing disabled is listing the servers, which seem like a pointless artificial limitation.


It's a artificial limitation. During the beta test of VEP 7 we noticed that WIFI connections are simply not stable and reliable enough and have huge latencies on top as well. Therefore we decided against support it.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> It's a artificial limitation. During the beta test of VEP 7 we noticed that WIFI connections are simply not stable and reliable enough and have huge latencies on top as well. Therefore we decided against support it.


That would make more sense if the actual functionality was disabled, but it isn't. Only listing the servers is. It can still be used by typing in the IP address. It should also be listed in the requirements for the product on your website, so people are aware before purchasing it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> It's a artificial limitation. During the beta test of VEP 7 we noticed that WIFI connections are simply not stable and reliable enough and have huge latencies on top as well. Therefore we decided against support it.


Ben, am I right that having decided against supporting it doesn't change anything at all?

VE Pro has always needed a wired connection, and if it connected by a Wi-Fi path then the result was one of two things: totally unusable, or a super-cool low-fi granular synthesis stutter effect.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Well I just tried it with two piano tracks, and it worked perfectly fine on my wi-fi aside from not showing the list of servers. I feel like disabling the functionality should've been 1) disabling the actual functionality instead just the server listing and 2) based on checking the actual speed and latency instead of seeing if it was wi-fi or wired. Then it would be future proof as wireless technologies improve, and would be fine for specialized low-latency, high-speed wireless setups.


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2022)

Maybe if the newest WIFI standard getws more common we can test this again and see if we officially can support this. But right now it's not possible: users using WIFI would just have a bad time using VE Pro in general and our support would get even more request regarding the entire networking stuff. And it's the most difficult topic even with only wired connection because of the complexity of networking.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

Also, I would never rely on wifi for this type of application, too many stability factors.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Leaving aside issues with trying to run on Wi-Fi, the best way to configure any network based service without any real understanding of TCP/IP is to set up IP reservations in the router, RTM to save much frustration. That way all devices on the network get to access the WAN (the internet to most), and whatever IPs are retained in whatever caches will remain consistent.

Bonjour service which VE Server pro relies on works like a throwback to ‘90s NetBT. Whilst this broadcast approach is toytown in 2022 it can actually work fine in properly configured small networks with a miniscule number of hosts.

However, it’d be good to see VE Server Pro develop beyond its current status of great feature innovation underpinned by a quick dirty fix for networking and a lack of support for serious multi processor groups server hardware.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Also, I would never rely on wifi for this type of application, too many stability factors.


Relying on and giving the option are two different things, though. For serious professional work or large orchestral templates, I'm with you. For a hobbyist doing something quick with a couple of lightweight instruments, it can be okay.

For what I was trying to do, it works fine but it's just silly that the server listing is artificially disabled in the name of performance, when listing the servers has nothing to do with performance. And the parts that do have to do with performance are not disabled.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Well I just tried it with two piano tracks, and it worked perfectly fine on my wi-fi aside from not showing the list of servers. I feel like disabling the functionality should've been 1) disabling the actual functionality instead just the server listing and 2) based on checking the actual speed and latency instead of seeing if it was wi-fi or wired. Then it would be future proof as wireless technologies improve, and would be fine for specialized low-latency, high-speed wireless setups.



The problem with going by the performance is that it falls off with distance from a router. It also changes based on... I'm actually not sure what causes it to change, but it does. We have a mesh system that might test at 150 Mbps one time and 250 the next in the same spot.

Some of that is due to Internet traffic, but it's also just the signal inside our house - and it's a small house with a router and two satellites, i.e. the coverage is very good everywhere.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The problem with going by the performance is that it falls off with distance from a router. It also changes based on... I'm actually not sure what causes it to change, but it does. We have a mesh system that might test at 150 Mbps one time and 250 the next in the same spot.
> 
> Some of that is due to Internet traffic, but it's also just the signal inside our house - and it's a small house with a router and two satellites, i.e. the coverage is very good everywhere.


Good points. I can see them wanting to lower the number of support tickets for something that isn't always reliable. But I'm not sure this is the best way to achieve it. For one thing, I don't see it helping that if all they do is disable the server list. I went back and forth with support for almost 2 weeks trying to figure out the problem before they finally told me about the Wi-Fi limitation.

Disabling the actual functionality would have likely found the root cause faster, and also would've prevented people from using it in the unstable manner. As it is, it doesn't actually stop you from using it in the unstable mode, it just makes it more inconvenient without even being clear why. They could've just not disabled the list and said "Wireless performance may not be reliable and we will not provide support for it, so if you want to try that you're on your own." Even a simple message saying "You seem to be running on wireless, note that the server list isn't supported in that mode but you can still use the IP address" would've saved a lot of time and energy for both them and me.

Anyway, the software is great otherwise and very good at what it does. I don't mean to let one strange design decision detract from everything else it does.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 21, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Good points. I can see them wanting to lower the number of support tickets for something that isn't always reliable. But I'm not sure this is the best way to achieve it. For one thing, I don't see it helping that if all they do is disable the server list. I went back and forth with support for almost 2 weeks trying to figure out the problem before they finally told me about the Wi-Fi limitation.
> 
> Disabling the actual functionality would have likely found the root cause faster, and also would've prevented people from using it in the unstable manner. As it is, it doesn't actually stop you from using it in the unstable mode, it just makes it more inconvenient without even being clear why. They could've just not disabled the list and said "Wireless performance may not be reliable and we will not provide support for it, so if you want to try that you're on your own." Even a simple message saying "You seem to be running on wireless, note that the server list isn't supported in that mode but you can still use the IP address" would've saved a lot of time and energy for both them and me.
> 
> Anyway, the software is great otherwise and very good at what it does. I don't mean to let one strange design decision detract from everything else it does.


In the UK the major broadband provider that provides hands down the best service does nothing beyond router. Others try to muddy the water with their included “mesh” Wi-Fi. As a veteran IT pro I went with the best to the home bandwidth and had certified 1gbps Ethernet installed. Using IP reservations and some software to work around the processor group limitation of VE Server Pro, despite the odd glitch where it forgot some MIDI ports, it works perfectly.

Wi-Fi just isn’t consistent. Most people confuse bad Wi-Fi with bad broadband simply because they bought into a Wi-Fi “mesh”.

Setting up a Reliable VE pro solution needs a 1gbps Ethernet at this stage. It will work fine so long as the network is properly managed.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Good points. I can see them wanting to lower the number of support tickets for something that isn't always reliable.



So you'd think, except you also have to consider that VE Pro was designed to solve a specific problem: streaming orchestral samples that eat up computer resources.

Musicians were using multiple sample slaves when it came out. I still have a stack of Pentium 4s that could could only access about 1.5GB of RAM. That issue is far better today, but it hasn't completely gone away - plus the libraries have expanded, with multiple mic positions, etc.

The other point is that it's not just support, it's that people are going to be unhappy with the product all over the Internet if they use it on Wi-Fi. Companies that are in business to make a living have to take that into account!


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 22, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The other point is that it's not just support, it's that people are going to be unhappy with the product all over the Internet if they use it on Wi-Fi. Companies that are in business to make a living have to take that into account!


What you're saying makes sense, but the thing is you _can_ use it on Wi-Fi, they just made it less convenient to do so. Which would also make people less happy, I would think. Plus their product requirements don't say it doesn't work on Wi-Fi, which could also make people unhappy if they purchased it thinking it would.

Wi-Fi is slower, has higher latency, and is less stable - all true. But the only thing disabled in Wi-Fi mode is something that has nothing to do with speed, latency, or stability. You can still do everything that would lead to slower speed, higher latency, and less stability, which is why it's strange that the reason they disabled the server list was supposedly to address those things. One thing doesn't have anything to do with the other.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2022)

Whatever. The moral of the story is that you don't use VE Pro over Wi-Fi.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 22, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Whatever. The moral of the story is that you don't use VE Pro over Wi-Fi.


I think you missed the point. But it's fine.


----------



## Ben (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I think you missed the point. But it's fine.


Just because it works for you, doesn't mean that it will work for all the other workstations running VEP. And like you already noticed we have not disabled this feature, in case you really want to use it. But we are NOT supporting this.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> Just because it works for you, doesn't mean that it will work for all the other workstations running VEP. And like you already noticed we have not disabled this feature, in case you really want to use it. But we are NOT supporting this.


Yes that's fine, I didn't say you had to support it. But your support took 2 weeks of going back and forth trying to figure out why the server list wasn't showing up before they ever mentioned this was by design. So it ended up costing you a lot of support time regardless. If it was mentioned anywhere that it was intentionally designed like that, like a message when you tried to connect, or in the manual, or on your website, it would've saved your support and me a lot of time. But nowhere does it state that. It's also not mentioned anywhere that you won't support the product over Wi-Fi.

I'm fine if you don't support it, I just wanted to know why the list was not showing up and now I know. But the communication was poor and the amount of time it took to figure it out was way too long, especially if it was something intentionally designed that way.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I think you missed the point. But it's fine



I didn't miss it, I just think anyone would be ill advised to try and run real-time audio over Wi-Fi, whether or not VSL supports it and whether or not you can sort of get it to work. It's just not a satisfactory set-up.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I think you missed the point. But it's fine.


The thing is, VEPro is a pro-level piece of software with a specific purpose. It’s not meant to run a few “light” patches, it’s designed to do all the heavy lifting when hosting virtual instruments (big, resource intensive templates, etc). I would imagine most composers who require this already assume wifi is not an ideal scenario.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah, everyone keeps bringing up how the performance would be bad, etc. but that's not really the point. I didn't expect it to have great performance nor did I complain about it not having it.

If it's so common sense that it doesn't support Wi-Fi that there is no need to mention it in the program, manual, or website - to the point that they don't even mention upfront that they won't support the program over Wi-Fi - if _all_ of that is supposed to be so common sense that it requires zero mention, then it really shouldn't take their support close to 2 weeks to figure it out and tell me. Clearly it wasn't so obvious to them, so why should it be expected that it would be to everyone else?


----------



## EgM (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Yeah, everyone keeps bringing up how the performance would be bad, etc. but that's not really the point. I didn't expect it to have great performance nor did I complain about it not having it.
> 
> If it's so common sense that it doesn't support Wi-Fi that there is no need to mention it in the program, manual, or website - to the point that they don't even mention upfront that they won't support the program over Wi-Fi - if _all_ of that is supposed to be so common sense that it requires zero mention, then it really shouldn't take their support close to 2 weeks to figure it out and tell me. Clearly it wasn't so obvious to them, so why should it be expected that it would be to everyone else?


You can hookup your house heaters using 16 gauge speaker cables. It works!

Should you do it?

The reason VSL did not mention it is because it should be common sense given the nature of the product's potential use. They say on the VEP7 buy page: "Ethernet cable".


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 22, 2022)

Cool, then why did their support take 2 weeks to figure it out? They knew my network configuration from the start.

That part you quoted is just a marketing blurb and doesn't necessarily mean it will _only_ work with an Ethernet cable. If you click on the actual "System Requirements", it makes no mention of Ethernet.






Gigabit can be either wired or wireless. Similarly, if you look in the manual under the "Network" section it also only says Gigabit.


----------



## EgM (Jun 22, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> That part you quoted is just a marketing blurb and doesn't necessarily mean it will _only_ work with an Ethernet cable. If you click on the actual "System Requirements", it makes no mention of Ethernet.


Please, Lets just let this horse rest in peace, I don't think it can handle any more beatings. 😅🍿


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Cool, then why did their support take 2 weeks to figure it out? They knew my network configuration from the start.
> 
> That part you quoted is just a marketing blurb and doesn't necessarily mean it will _only_ work with an Ethernet cable. If you click on the actual "System Requirements", it makes no mention of Ethernet.
> 
> ...


I think the key words there are "working Gigabit connection". To me, that means an actual connection that provides a true, constant Gigabit speed. I highly doubt you're getting a TRUE, constant Gigabit speed while playing back a hefty VEPro template over your laptop's wifi. If you are, then congratulations. I don't mean one or two patches (which is pointless), I mean playing back an actual session. Could you imagine the support tickets if VSL officially documented that it could be used over wifi?


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 23, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I think the key words there are "working Gigabit connection". To me, that means an actual connection that provides a true, constant Gigabit speed. I highly doubt you're getting a TRUE, constant Gigabit speed while playing back a hefty VEPro template over your laptop's wifi. If you are, then congratulations. I don't mean one or two patches (which is pointless), I mean playing back an actual session. Could you imagine the support tickets if VSL officially documented that it could be used over wifi?


"Gigabit connection" is an industry term and it means exactly what it says, a connection that supports up to one gigabit max transfer rate. That refers to the top speed, not the continuous sustained speed which is dependent on a lot of other variables besides the connection. Even wired won't always get sustained speeds that high. Gigabit connections come in wired and wireless, unless you're going to argue that all the gigabit wireless gear out there really means "only if you plug a wire in".

Bor the umpteenth time I'm NOT saying they should officially support Wi-Fi. I'm not complaining that it's slow over Wi-Fi. I'm not complaining it's unstable over Wi-Fi. Yet everyone seems to keep arguing "but Wi-Fi isn't good enough for professional use". That's great, I agree, and nobody is saying otherwise.

The problems I have with them is 1) they disabled a feature (showing the server list) that has absolutely nothing to do with the speed, reliability, or anything else of Wi-Fi. It really has nothing to do with Wi-Fi at all. I questioned the logic of that because it serves no purpose. All the reasons people keep giving about why you shouldn't use Wi-Fi have nothing to do with this feature. And 2) I question the idea that it's "common sense" that the product would have some feature unrelated to Wi-Fi randomly disabled when used over Wi-Fi. If it is somehow common sense, then their support was terrible and wasted 2 weeks of their and my time in order to come to this common sense conclusion. Or, if it is not common sense then their support was not terrible, but they should list this intentional disabling of a feature somewhere or give a warning message in the app, because it isn't common sense. One or the other.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 23, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> "Gigabit connection" is an industry term and it means exactly what it says, a connection that supports up to one gigabit max transfer rate.


It is, - but don’t anyone assume that stringing together devices with gigabit capable ports and gigabit capable cable will automatically give you a gigabit connection unless you’ve had tests run to certify what you actually have over load.

in the real world I’d once estimated the requirement guessing some generous overhead and concluded that it was unlikely I’d need more than 1gbps connectivity.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2022)

Note that VSL also specifies the cable you're supposed to use, or at least they did early on. (Cat 5 or something - I forget.)


----------



## cleverr1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Ben has clearly stated that Wi-Fi isn’t something supported for VE Pro. The current solution “just works“ over 1 gbps Ethernet which needs at least cat 5e to be reliable. It’s really simple to set this up on a small network. Why confuse?


----------

